# Attention/focus games



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Does she know "watch me"? You teach it by holding a really yummy treat in your hand, close to your nose and tell them to watch me. Gradually they learn to watch your face, not the treat. Otherwise when we're going somewhere new, when possible, I take him there early to let him get the "smell" of the place, before he needs to pay attention.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She's learning "watch". She never raised her head long enough to even take a treat while we walked the course.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

We did the "look" command. Same as "watch me." Does she have a favorite toy? LOL...I suddenly see a cowboy hat with a woobie or a tennis ball stitched to the top of it...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> We did the "look" command. Same as "watch me." Does she have a favorite toy? LOL...I suddenly see a cowboy hat with a woobie or a tennis ball stitched to the top of it...


 
:bowrofl::lol::bowrofl::lol:
That was funny! Unfortunately she doesn't really care about toys.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

If she's not food or toy motivated, how about something that will distract her and make her look up, a small bell, held at eye level, squeaker from a toy? Or try alternating several so it doesn't get "old"

Margaret


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

This is a time where teaching your dog to enjoy tugging with you can be helpful....when the drive to play tuggy 'with you' is high, you can carry the tug under your arm or in your belt and then break off and play!

One of my dogs goes crazy for a little piece of fake fur....she LOVES it and only gets to play with it with me....I really try to leave her wanting more of it....

Sometimes following thier natural instincts is the way to go 
My old girl loves to use her sniffer....I was pounding sand trying to get her attention for obed type work....then had a lightbuilb moment "if she likes to sniff then do something that involves sniffing ---track with her you silly woman!! I lay very simple tracks for her and she loves it...I get to spend enjoyable time with her...she is much happier...!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

One thing I did for focus was to spit a piece of food (hot dog/ string cheese). I called Lilli's name and said watch the minute she turned her head I would spit the treat to her..I do this while sitting/walking/watching tv etc. she never knows when the treat is coming and I now have a golden with a border collie stare.


----------



## Me&Ruby (Aug 20, 2007)

I also raised the treat to my chin saying "look at me", then treat.

To test, I hand-feed. I put her bowl of meal in front of her (while in 'stay') say "look at me", if she looks at me, then she gets a handful of kibbles.

Now it works when she's walking on leash (she hasn't learnt 'heel' yet).


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Time to teach attention*

Any time we want our dogs to learn something new, you want them on lead in a quiet place with no distractions. I would begin at home dog in correct heel position on a very short lead. Hvae 5 or 6 big, visible pieces of food. Get Lilah attention by letting her know you have the food. Leash in your right hand , food in left. When she is aware of the food bring your left hand up to your face. When you get her to look up at your face say" watch" if she looks at you praise or click if you like the clicker, slide your left hand with the food down your side, not too far you want her head up at all times and let her have it. If she looks away start again by showing her the food. Don't use corrections now. First she needs to learn what you want. One other very important thing. You MUST give your dog your attention if you want to get hers. When she learns watch you can move to distractions, small at first and corrections. This is all done without taling a step. That comes later. You have hit on the key to being successful in the obedience ring. You may want to think about how you can be more interesting to your dog. That means doing the unexpected and putting your energy into training Lilah. PM me if you have specific questions. You have to build a foundation before you take your show on the road. Good luck


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She will "Look" at home inside the house, but take her outside and forget it. I guess Lilah isn't ready for distractions at all, so I'm not sure how this class will go for us. Walking is a challenge because she's so focused on everything around us and anything other than me. Since RallyO is walking to numbered stations and performing obedience activities on the sign at each station we may not get very far in this class.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Try upgrading your treats. You need something more exciting than what's on the ground!

Consider trying:

Big chunk of cheese or hot dog
Meatballs (buy in bulk from Smart and Final or similar store)
Cooked beef liver with garlic powder

Take her to class HUNGRY! No dinner before class and a small breakfast on class day.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

OH, you can also try luring her along with a wooden spoon with peanut butter, cream cheese or squeeze cheese. Give her a lick every few steps with her head off the ground, etc.


----------

